# gptboot with multiple ufs partitions



## edwtjo (May 2, 2010)

This is more of a commentary than a request for inquiry.

It is the case that gptboot tries to boot the first ufs partition it can find.

This can be troublesome if one, like myself, tries to create multiple freebsd-ufs tagged partitions and places other things than / at the first one, like a geom_journal. 

In my case the solution is of course to just retag the partition as freebsd-swap.

That is all :stud


----------

